# Sweet Lenovo



## quali (Dec 31, 2012)

Since my HP started burning my fingers after I moved to Australia I've been looking for something *quiet* and *cool*

Now I filtered out these two and I can't decide between them.

<== Lenovo L430  ==>
+ Lasts really long ~12h?
+ Doesn't go above 35db, very silent
+ Low temperature even under stress
+ Supposedly ecofriendly: EPEATÂ® Gold, ENERGY STAR, Low Halogen, ULE
- Ugly and big

<== Lenovo Twist ==>
- Doesn't last that long (power)
+ Small thin beautiful
+ Very silent
- High temperature under stress, not under palms though, so it should be fine



I'm willing to pay double amount of price for Twist and I'm only gonna use it for my BSD and studies. 

So it won't be so stressful for the laptop and I'm guessing it should be fine right ?
Maybe I should get rid of that prejudice about L430 being big and ugly and go for it. It doesn't matter that much but ... maybe it doesn't matter that much and I should go for it.

I'm curious about the BSD community opinion on this matter. I'm con-fused.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 31, 2012)

The old good Lenovo ThinkPad is dead (anything newer then *20 models like T420), Dell Latitude is dead (anything newer then *10 models like E6410).

If You look for _quiet and cool_ laptop, get some, so-called 'ultrabook' (You can buy one with SSD and then sell the SSD if its too pricey).

_Asus Zenbook_ comes to my mind for example, _Acer_ also did one.


----------

